# TFA flavours a bit mild



## Morph699 (8/11/16)

Hey guys and gals,

Just a question, regarding TFA flavours..

I tested the TFA flavour for Mango and found it to be very mild, in fact so mild that all I smelt was a chemical' smell not at all mango'ey I mixed up a 100ml and it didnt matter if i used 10ml or 50ml there was no mango smell at all evenm after 3 weeks of steeping, I was wondering if anyone else has had any similar issues with TFA flavours. Jackfruit is another rather mild one it used to be very smelly but now not so much.

Im not pointing fingers at any sellers as I dont believe that its their issue but more the make of flavour.

The only flavours I have noticed are nice'ish are Red licorice, bubblegum.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/11/16)

Im actually having the same issue. Peanut butter and dulche used to be my go to mixers. But the last 2 batches ordered, it tasted very diluted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (8/11/16)

TFA doesn't produce strong flavors which is why they tend to be used at high percentages. And their fruits aren't the hottest either - authenticity wise.

Fruit concentrates also lose potency over time (after being mixed) and are better vaped sooner rather than later.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morph699 (8/11/16)

Ok thanks for the info, that explains exactly why ive been having this issue.


----------



## Waine (8/11/16)

Oh No.....As a DIY Beginner, all I am using is TFA. I have a lot of different mixes busy steeping. I will let time tell, although my palate will have nothing else to compare with...


----------



## Morph699 (8/11/16)

Waine said:


> Oh No.....As a DIY Beginner, all I am using is TFA. I have a lot of different mixes busy steeping. I will let time tell, although my palate will have nothing else to compare with...



Try getting yourself one of your flavours in FW or FA and you'll see the difference right away.


----------



## Soutie (8/11/16)

Waine said:


> Oh No.....As a DIY Beginner, all I am using is TFA. I have a lot of different mixes busy steeping. I will let time tell, although my palate will have nothing else to compare with...



TFA usually need quite a bit more than the other flavour houses to get somewhere don't stress, some of their flavours are very very good. Although you might be using 6 to 7 percent rather then 3 to 4 percent the flavours are spot on. That said, as with any flavour house they will have their winners and losers. They have the best strawberries of the lot amount other. This is why you shouldn't just restrict yourself to a single flavour house.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (9/11/16)

TFA Peanut Butter is apparently notoriously inconsistent batch to batch for flavour strength. Their Banana Cream and Banana Nut Bread also tend to be quite weak imo. But then, on the other hand, they have flavours like Tiramisu and Banana Ripe (I haven't tried either) which are reportedly overpowering even at fractions of a percent. 

I'm not sure whether "too weak" is better or worse than "too strong". Both Wayne and Charlie Noble use TFA PB at 8.5% in their recipes. I dunno about Charlie Noble but that is crazy high for Wayne. In his latest three recipes (Pillow Talk, Cuprian, Chocolate Milkshake) he has nothing above 4%. At the other end of the spectrum you have things like FA Honey which can totally dominate at <1%. Value for money there's no question which is better, a 10ml bottle of FA Honey will last you forever. And I suppose you can always make a 10% dilution. But with the super-strong flavours, you get little margin to work with.

For me, the fruit that gets it absolutely right is FA Fuji. Not so strong that you fear a drop too much will throw your recipe off, not so weak that your whole bottle vanishes with just a few 30ml mixes. Almost every recipe that uses Fuji as a primary note has it in the 2.5-4% sweet spot. When we start getting to things like 14% TFA Dragonfruit in Sucker Punch Clone, that is completely out of whack. No flavour, even a primary, should be at more than about 8%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (9/11/16)

yes i have noticed on tfa flavors as well. now capella seem to be in alot of recipes


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/11/16)

I started off with TFA 3 months ago but hated it..only one I use is VBIC...FA and CAP for the win for me. Much more real flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------

